# First Hypo



## justlikethehotels (Jan 5, 2012)

Well having been diagnosed on 12th December G finally had her first hypo today at school ... for absolutely no apparent reason (she'd had the same lunch as yesterday) at about 3pm she started to feel shakey, realised it was getting worse and decided to test ... 2.8! By far her lowest reading to date. She said she got a bit panicky and tongue tied and despite really knowing that she should take three glucose tablets she was persuaded to take just one by the teacher (who struggled to find her care plan?!). 

Thankfully I was home from work when they called about fifteen minutes later so I went and collected her, got her to test again - this time 3.0 and gave her some Coke to drink. Tested again 15 minutes later and we were up to 5.3. She had a bag of crisps and was back to normal 

She said she'd felt very shakey, felt empty and was starving and was clearly struggling with words but she didn't realise this! Bless her ... I think it scared her more than she's admitting.

Tomorrow I'll phone the school and find out where her care plan is and ask for the teachers to be reminded to read it! We had parents evening today too and it turns out her two PE teachers didn't even know she was diabetic - which is a worry!

So there it is ... the first one, hopefully not of many, which she dealt with fine - just as she's been dealing with her diabetes every day since diagnosis. I'm so proud of her! I just wish so much I could take it away ...


----------



## nina bailey (Jan 5, 2012)

i bet you are very proud.  bless her.   

Mason gets quite confused  and he generally starts by becoming pale, then he says he feels shakey.  Luckily his school has been amazing  and he has the one teaching assistant who is in his class who is always with him when he tests his blood/injects etc. his diabetic nurse came into the school to train all the teachers so i feel very confident when he is at school.  definately go up to school to sort it out as every teacher in that school should know she is diabetic. 

Hope she is Ok after her first hypo xxx


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 5, 2012)

Well done G for coping so well.  I remember my son's first one so vividly.  He was deathly white, shaking,felt very sick and really quite scared by it.  Fortunately maybe, he was at home for his first one.

Just a warning about schools.  I assume your daughter is at secondary school and moves classes/tutors for each subject.  We did find with our son that despite talking at length to our school nurse, and being assured all teachers would be properly informed (by email we were told) it became apparent even after some weeks that some teachers seemed blissfully unaware, including PE teachers!  I don't know how open or private your daughter is being about testing/injecting at school, and whether many of her friends know, but it would be worth her mentioning it to any teachers she feels comfortable talking to about it, just to put them on alert.  And maybe get across she needs 3, not one dextrose tablet. As you will learn from here, there is soooo much ignorance about it, even from people who claim to know all about diabetes.  They really don't, unless they themselves or a very close family member have it.

Don't be surprised if she becomes a bit unnerved about going to school for the next little while, we certainly went through that, and when you think about it, it must be really scary.  Does she have a friend who can walk her home each day if you don't collect her, just to make sure initially she gets home safely?  It's so hard getting the balance right between being caring and protective, yet not over-protective, but at this stage its so hard on parents as well as the children.

She sounds like she is doing fantastically though.  Keep up the good work!

Tina


----------



## nina bailey (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi Tina,

Mason is now 10 and since being diagnosed, he hasnt played out (although it is dark outside now and wouldnt be allowed to play outside).   I am so scared to let him play out in the summer, but at the same time, i dont want him to miss out!  Its so hard to get a balance and also keep them safe :-(

Nina


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 5, 2012)

nina bailey said:


> Hi Tina,
> 
> Mason is now 10 and since being diagnosed, he hasnt played out (although it is dark outside now and wouldnt be allowed to play outside).   I am so scared to let him play out in the summer, but at the same time, i dont want him to miss out!  Its so hard to get a balance and also keep them safe :-(
> 
> Nina



I so totally know where you are coming from.  My lad was almost 16 at diagnosis so completely used to freedom, and it killed me when he wanted to go off out with his mates.  Even worse when he suddenly announced one night he was going out and sleeping over.  

He has a best mate I trust 100%, then this other group of lads who are a bit more reckless - the sort who thought it was funny to 'play' with his monitor etc at school in the early days.  It was awful letting him go, but what could I do at his age?  I was kind of pleased he had the confidence to go, yet scared witless.  I sent him with bags full of dextrose tablets, cans of coke and cereal bars.  I slept with my mobile in my hand, and made him promise to text/phone if anything went amiss.  He was fine, did reappear in one piece the next morning, but it was so hard. 

I still worry when he goes out, especially as he is 100% against wearing/carrying any form of medical ID.  Again, what can I do?  At the moment he is not using as much insulin as he should (though things are improving) so hasn't had a hypo in months, but you never know when one may strike.  As I keep saying, it's so hard being a parent, no matter how old they are......


----------



## trophywench (Jan 5, 2012)

You do need to 'keep on' at the school to make sure all teachers know.

I have a dyslexic/dyspraxic granddaughter who was torn off a strip in front of the whole class by her cookery teacher because she'd spelled the recipe a bit hit and miss.  (All the clues were there - b's for d's, n's for m's  etc, even to someone like me who's never known a dyslexic before but only heard of it.)  Anyway she stuck up for herself and said she was dyslexic and had a teaching assistant in a lot of her lessons.  teacher said she didn't know that.  To which good ole GD said quite calmly apparently 'Oh - I think you DO know Miss - because me and my mother had a meeting with Mr Headmaster only last week and he told us both that ALL my teachers had already been informed about me'

And GD told her Year Counsellor who told Mr Headmaster and Miss cookery  teacher had to apologise , which Mr Headmaster decreed she must do, once again, openly in front of the whole class.  (I think I like HIM)

Result!  No trouble since apparently ......

And if they can do it when it isn't exactly a matter of life and death, then they most certainly will have to when it is.


----------



## delb t (Jan 6, 2012)

hope today went better- i'm going to contact my school on monday-even though weve had a meeting -H had games today off site for 2 hours - the pe teacher didnt know of his condition-and the glycogel was back at school with the secretary mmmmm! and his levels 2.7 at 4.30


----------



## Copepod (Jan 6, 2012)

Not ideal, Delb T, to put it mildly, but anyone with type 1 diabetes needs to ensure that they always have a source of sugar within reach at all times. Doesn't have to be Glucogel, but a few glucose tablets or normal sweets (which tend to be more discrete) in shorts / tracksuit pocket / sports bag etc. It's far less embarrassing to have sugar to hand than to have to ask teacher etc for help.

Admittedly, I didn't have type 1 diabetes when I was a teenager, but about 33 years ago, a lad moved to a couple of houses away when he was about 13years old, came to my school, was in my class, and was diagnosed within days of arriving (at bonfire night - he drank lots at firework display, but initially he and parents thought this was due to travelling from old home). He always had mini Mars bars, sweets etc in his sports kit (he played rugby for school), school bag, in teachers' desks etc - and I never saw him hypo at school or in our estate (all local kids spent lots of time running round park etc, well into upper school years) in the next 5 years at comprehensive school then 6th form college, which we both attended.


----------



## delb t (Jan 6, 2012)

sorry i should have been more clear- he did test before the lesson 6.8  after half an hour took 3 dextrose after another 30 mins took 2 more-I still think the teachers should take the glucogel off site with them do you?


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 6, 2012)

How old is he?  My son's school asked for a hypo box to be provided (Coke, dextrose tablets, glucogel, cereal bars) to be kept in the nurses room.  We did find in the early days that invariably when a hypo struck he would be in the building furthest away from the nurses room, often upstairs, not ideal when shaky.  Though initially I think he needed someone there to reassure him, over time he preferred to keep stuff on him at all times.  I think he would test and take some fast acting carbs, then ask to be excused and would sit in the nurses room for some time.

Saying that of course, during PE, his bag would be locked in the changing rooms once out on the field, so of course he would have to ask to be allowed to go back and get his testing kit and supplies, not that it ever happened to him thankfully.

Incidentally, we were told that often the effects of exercise strike some considerable time later, I think something like 6-8 hours later.  My son's only night-time hypo (around 2am) was after an evening swimming with his mates - something he didn't normally do - oh and he cycled there and back too.


----------



## delb t (Jan 6, 2012)

he is15- we provided a bag of emergency stuff for the school from day one - and he has dextrose with him- my thought is if a teacher should have glycogel if they are off site and the lesson is 2 rs long? surely they would have to have an inhaler/first aid kit for other kids etc


----------



## Copepod (Jan 6, 2012)

Better that he has dextrose on him than a teacher or other person perhaps having some glucogel somewhere. Same as an inhaler for anyone with asthma should be with that person, not the teacher or locked in a locker or in changing rooms etc. But definitely agree that all PE teachers should know about any medical conditions that have an effect on exercise or can be affected by exercise. 

First aid kit for general accidents eg to stop bleeding etc can be a bit further away, as instant first aid such as sitting down as comfortably as possible in case of sprain, strain or fracture, putting unconscious person in recovery position or starting CPR doesn't need any kit, just knowledge and quick action.


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 7, 2012)

We have never used the glucogel - we have it, as does school, but we have been told it is vile and will almost certainly make him vomit - so the coke and dextrose tablets are a better option.  If they become unconscious you shouldn't put anything in their mouths anyway, so as long as he can carry some dextrose tablets at all times (and a follow up carb snack ie cereal bar), and the teacher is aware, I would say that is good enough.  Just my thoughts by the way.

Tina


----------



## delb t (Jan 7, 2012)

have just spoken to the nurses as we have to contact every few days with blood levels -they are going to contact the school on monday- firstly to say all the teachers should be aware- and what to do if a problem occurs and to arrange a follow up visit to the school-also that the glycogel goes off site if he does-thanks all


----------



## Monica (Jan 7, 2012)

Carol carries glucose and monitor in her school bag. School also have glucotabs, glucogel, coke in the office. When she's offsite, school will take that with them too, despite Carol having her own.


----------



## Mel (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a 15 year old girl, she has a handbag for games which goes out with her with everything in she needs.
I did a hypo sheet for staff telling them what was a normal blood sugar was, what was abnormal, what her symptoms were and what the treatment was ie below 4  3 dextrose tablets etc . What to do if she wasn't returning to above 4 with 10-15mins etc.
the school emailed this to all staff who taught her - its on a A 4 bit of paper so eay to keep .
This has worked really well


----------



## justlikethehotels (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks all ... good suggestions regarding keeping stuff in her pockets (I'll check if she has them in her PE kit), also think I'll do a small credit card sized instruction sheet for her to keep in her blazer/pe kit. At least if she can't voice the words (which seems to be a symptom for her) she'll be able to show them that.

She had her second (and third and forth?) hypos the same evening! Again for no apparent reason, although she was up late doing homework and was probably getting a bit stressy about it not being finished yet...

She tested as normal before taking levemir - fine, then at about 10.45 she said she felt shaky and asked what to do. She tested again - 2.3. Took 3 glucose and had some biscuits and 15 mins later was up to 4.1 which was better, but not high enough for bed, so had a piece of toast and tested again 15 mins later - back down to 3. More glucose, more biscuits - up again but only to 5 which still wasn't enough for bed. Bag of crisps, tested again back down below 4. I called the hospital who were very supportive and said to keep testing and feeding her, which I did and finally at 2am from nowhere came a 10! 

My 13 year old, tall, lankey daughter slept in my bed for the first time in years and my husband, who thankfully was home that night, was relegated (but at his suggestion) to the spare room!

Poor love, she was so tired the next morning! She went into school for 10.30 the next day, but was sent home early at 3pm again. She'd started to feel shaky again and panicked a bit - no doubt because it was the same time as her hypo yesterday, but her levels were fine. 

I'm hoping she'll be OK tomorrow, having had a weekend of being fine ... although, it's been fairly average all round anyway as we had to have our 15 year old dog put to sleep on Friday :'-(

To be honest, I've had better weeks!


----------



## Copepod (Jan 8, 2012)

As you say, Justlikethehotels, not the best of weeks!

Unfortunately, after 1 hypo, further hypos are more likely in the following few hours, particularly if the first hypo was brought on by exercise, which is why that type of hypo, in particular, often needs to be followed up with slow acting carbohydrate after the glucose / sweets. I find muesli bars have the right combination of contents, size and robust wrappers to cope with weeks / months / years in rucksack / jacket pockets. But at home, your approach of toast, biscuits, etc is fine, although crisps aren't very high in carbohydrate and absorption will be slowed by fat content. 

Your idea of a "credit card" to speak for her when she's hypo is very wise - make sure you laminate it so it'll last a while.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 8, 2012)

Just happens sometimes, I had two whole days doing it Friday and yesterday and yes I did turn my pump down 50% in the finish, gradually increased it yesterday though and I've never been so glad to see 14.6 as I was late last night!  So I took a deep breath and had 2u, which should have brought me to 8.6.

Anyway - FBG 7.0 this morning so I think normal service may have been resumed.

I have a few lipos so there's always a danger one will let go and I dunno if it was that or the fact I took the Xmas decs down on Friday, coupled with running back and forth from the kitchen to the front garden to feed and water the mobile mechanics who were here all day doing some jobs for us which proved far bigger.  We all knew there was a chance they would be before they started, unfortunately it was both of them.  There was ice on both cars when they started at 08.30 am and the least you can do is feed em constant hot drinks and the occasional bacon butty to try and maintain body heat - poor buggers.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 8, 2012)

Works better when you feed bacon butties and drinks to mechanics than cars, I find....


----------



## trophywench (Jan 8, 2012)

The Landrover Disco enjoyed his, but the MGF said she was on a diet.  We didn't know that as we haven't had her very long and haven't been able to use her because her head gasket was kaput.

So the mechanics enjoyed the one I made for her ......


----------



## Copepod (Jan 8, 2012)

Actually, I find similar with the LR Disco at one of my places of work!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 8, 2012)

Well they normally work it off don't they?  (mechanics and LRs LOL) When they come back to start again I'll have to make sure only the Dave and the Chris get sandwiches because otherwise he'll (the Disco) just get fat taking no exercise until after he's been mended.


----------

